# which one???



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

wich would be the most easyest cichlid to breed?i want a cichlid that will be aggressive to another male.if there are 2 different species that can be cross bred that would be fine.also,they would have to be small.under 5inches or so.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

convicts.
The closest thing to instant fish - get a male, get a female. Then :

Just add water.

Wait a month - **poof** more convicts than you'll know what to do with (literally, I'm afraid).
If I had a nickel for every person who wanted to "give" the store convicts, I could buy ummmm - something that cost alot of nickels.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Kribs are pretty easy to breed, from what I've read, and they stay smaller than Convicts. 

Don't crossbreed cichlids.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Don't crossbreed cichlids


 Agree 100% cichlid hybrids don't come out sterile. 

I second the convicts, or pink convicts. Its ok to cross pink convicts with black-striped ones. These are the fish that spawn in the pet store 10 gallon tanks. They get mean when they are older, but by then you will lots of babies.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

I wouldnt get Convicts. Yeah, they will literally breed like rabbits( i just unloaded over a 100), and yeah they are mean, but they get bigger than 5 inches. My male was around 6-7 inches. What size tank do you have? Kribs are pretty easy to breed, and more colorful.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I guess I should elaborate - I was answering 


> wich would be the most easyest cichlid to breed


NOT which one i would recommend :mrgreen:

I agree that kribs are pretty easy to breed, and pretty easy to find homes for, and awesome looking (I'm addicted to west african cichlids).
But I'm pretty sure that convicts would breed in a bucket if you changed the water every other day and kept the room warm - never mind a properly set up aquarium.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

i have a 29 gallon.i was thinking african cichlids.some are yellow and some are blue with black stripes.the store said they were pur bred but didnt know what kind.i see the blue ones fight all the time and have my eyes on a perfect blue one.does anyones know what kind these are?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Probably Mbuna. They need BIG tanks, and they're a lot of upkeep (very messy eaters) and they're very aggressive. Not a good first cichlid, at least IMO.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like P. saulosi http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1. They are small and mild for Mbuna, but your tank is still a little small. I would recommend a 3 ft. long tank minimum. If you decide to get them anyway, get only 1 male, 2 female, a 55-70 gallon tank size filter and a 5 gallon bucket or two full of rocks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Check out this one.







]
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2508|

everyone in my club has bred these, they are like red, soft-water convicts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

I have saulosis....they aren't commonly available in stores, unless you special order them, which doesn't happen much. He prolly was looking at yellow labs and blue zebras or something of the like. 

And even if they were, don't get them. I have 7 of them in a 40 high, and the male is constantly chasing my 4 females(I have 4 females, 2 males)

I wouldn't recomend any mbuna for a 29. Or anything else that comes out of lake tang. 

go for shell dwellers or something. They stay smaller, are easy to breed, etc. 

kribs, cons, and jewels also are good, and better choices IMO.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i say it depends. if you want a fish to breed for the sake of breeding, id say convicts. if you want a fish that u want the fry to turn into money, i would say kribs or shelldwellers. probably multies r your best bet


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks but i decided on yellow colbat cichlids.any nessessary info on them would be apprieciated.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> yellow colbat cichlids


No clue what these are. Can you get a scientific name or post a picture?


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

sorry,colbat orange cichlids PSEUDOTROPHEUS JOHANNII
this is off the question but do male or femal gold gouramis have egg spots?can these cichlids be kept in a tank with angels and mollies?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> can these cichlids be kept in a tank with angels and mollies?


NO! If you haven't got them yet, don't. They are almost as mean as auratus a 55 gallon full of rocks would be my miimun for these. The will kill angels and mollies for sport.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

swew!!!if i want to get two,what is the minimum size tank?thanks!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Get a 55 gallon tank, at least, and get 5-8. That will spread out the aggression. If you only get 2, you need to put them with something else big enough, or mean enough to distract aggressors. The goal of the adult male melanochromis is to drive "out of sight" anything that is not a female melanochromis. If your water is clear, that can be a long way. Lot of hiding places are recommended.


----------

